# Is she pregnant?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not a breeder I rescued this little one from the feeder bin ... I am about 90% sure she is pregnant ... How long should I expect until the babies are born? I know the gestation is 3 weeks, I moved her to a 10 gallon with soft bedding and LOTS of TP ... She only has her water bottle and a house


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like it to me! Usually you can start to see pregnancies around 2 weeks, so you probably only have a week, if that, to wait.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with Frizzle. She looks like it's no more than a week left undtil she gives birth.
Just give her plenty of nesting material and feed her some extra protein and she most likely will be fine 
She's a pretty girl  Looks to be variegated


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Those were my thoughts exactly ... she has tons of nesting material. I can't wait to see her babies. She is my most skittish so I had not seen her to know ... so as soon as I found out I moved her over so she can get comfy before they come.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

oh dear that's how most of mine look... lol! darn pet stores...


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it wrong that even though these babies were unplanned I am VERY excited to meet the little eepers?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not at all! We were very excited to meet the baby guinea pigs after rescuing a pregnant pig from a breeder who was closing up shop (and trying to sell a breeding sow for a pet!!). Take what life gives you and make the best of it.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats wrong with selling a former breeding animal as a pet? My rat boy was an ex breeder.

I am just waiting to hear that eep


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It's that often the breeders haven't been socialized real well, are old, or could be somewhat "spent" from all the litters. It matters a little more for females then for males.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Most pet owners don't want old animals I think. They don't live very long and you are far more likely to have to visit a vet than it is the case with a young one.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

This girl is throwing me through a loop


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I verify pregnancy by putting the mouse in my hand (palm flat) and lifting her by her tail until I can see her belly. In this position with their bellies hanging down, pregnant bellies are much easier to see than from above. This mouse looks like a maybe, or an early stage.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had all my mice two weeks Friday ... so if she is pregnant it would be showing. But she could just be small ... I can not lift her she will not even let me catch her.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hahaha sounds like a mate of my boy Stuart


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

No babies from anyone ...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

You jut have to wait trust me


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

There is no waiting ... They have not been in contact with a male for over 3 weeks ... So none will be having babies.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh ok :-(


----------

